# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  in the last 6 mos. 45.5 thousand people have received Russian citizenship.

## sperk

匁竦琿鰰跏 艢蛹纈? 黹韲茆驫 - ??鴾 - 罷鱚 
Глава ФМС сообщил также, что за прошедшие шесть месяцев текущего года оформлено иностранцам более 100 тыс. разрешений на временное проживание, 50 тыс. видов на жительство, 45,5 тыс. человек получили гражданство. 
in the last 6 mos. 45.5 thousand people have received Russian citizenship.

----------


## Marcus

В чем смысл темы и сообщения?

----------


## sperk

об иммиграции

----------


## Marcus

Это много или мало? И о чем это говорит?

----------

